# Amquel



## EJR1976 (Dec 24, 2003)

So this is a question about amquel now.will it harm the cycle at all?? it will lower the nitrite level but will that stop or delay the process??


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

:nod: yes dont use it till after your tank has cycled...you are only prolonging the process by adding this into the tank ..
Let the cycle take its course on its own ...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I only use it after a tank is established during water changes.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Can you please tell me why not? AmQuel detoxifies ammonia so I would think it would be more critical using it DURING the cycling process. On top of that, the ammonia is still available as a food source for your growing nitrifier population, yet harmless to your fish.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

DonH said:


> Can you please tell me why not? AmQuel detoxifies ammonia so I would think it would be more critical using it DURING the cycling process. On top of that, the ammonia is still available as a food source for your growing nitrifier population, yet harmless to your fish.


 i have to agree certain products eliminate, there is a difference if you detoxify ammonia or nitrite it is still present for the bacteria to eat but just wont affect your fish, i myself use PRIME, its superb


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

DonH said:


> Can you please tell me why not? AmQuel detoxifies ammonia so I would think it would be more critical using it DURING the cycling process. On top of that, the ammonia is still available as a food source for your growing nitrifier population, yet harmless to your fish.


 I learned it from listening to you dad :smile: 
Seriously I remember long while ago that this is what you stated to me when I had this problem...
If I am wrong Please xcuse ....sorry









Ejr....
Please do not listen to my nonsense....If anyone would know what to do about this it would be DonH...


----------



## EJR1976 (Dec 24, 2003)

ok sounds good...i just wondered though if when i add it and it lowers my nitrites if that will stop the presence of nitrates...i am very new to this thanks for all the responses this site rocks!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

EJR1976 said:


> i just wondered though if when i add it and it lowers my nitrites if that will stop the presence of nitrates...


 It will not lower nitrates. Nitrates is the end product of the cycling process and will accumulate until you remove it (either by water change, anaerobic filtration, or ion exchange resins or plants).

Mr. Harley: Don't sweat it. We're here to help each other.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

DonH said:


> Mr. Harley: Don't sweat it. We're here to help each other.


 Thanks .....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

If i only got to this thread before DonH, i would've said the same thing. Ive also learned (from DonH) that using products such as Amquel/NovaAqua wouldn't affect the cycling of a tank while reducing chlorine and chloramines unless carbon was presented in the filter media, which would cancel out most of the purpose of what your trying to do.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

DOES CARBON CANCEL THESE PRODUCTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Carbon will not remove the AmQuel that has already reacted to bind with ammonia to render it harmless. From what I understand, it will remove any excess AmQuel that is left.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i REALLY dont want to question you on this but are you sure and how did you find this out, because on the meds i get it states remove carbon but doesnt on lets say PRIME which i use, does it say it on the bottle of amquel?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

From Kordon's website (manufacturer of AmQuel): www.novalek.com

"The substance formed is stable, and testing has shown that even in an aquarium or pond without a biological filter, the ammonia is not released back into the water. Also, unreacted AmQuel is stable, and *unless removed with water changes or granular activated carbon* it will be available to react with ammonia until it is exhausted in the water to which it was added. This is why AmQuel has proven so useful in shipping fishes. Excess AmQuel can be added the water to act at a later date without adverse effects on the fish or invertebrates."


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

interesting but if i read correct then it shouldnt be used when cycled, so i must retract my previous statement, as we all no ammonia and chlorine are gases and come as a solution when present in a tank, it states it removes and not detoxifies ammonia and chloramines? im getting very confused now








i dont want to be a pain but i just want to understand a few things for myself. thanks


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

PURPOSE AND BENEFITS
To avoid confusion it should be recognized that there are two products with the Amquel name - the original AmQuel and the recently improved product AmQuel+. AmQuel+ does all that AmQuel does and a significant number of additional tasks as well. See in KPD-80 "About Conditioners" the section "Comparison Between AmQuel and AmQuel+".
Kordon AmQuel, developed about 20 years ago is the original product that established the state-of-the-art in water conditioning technology regarding ammonia removal. AmQuel quickly and effectively removes ammonia, chlorine and chloramines (three of the most toxic chemicals commonly found in aquatic systems) from freshwater and salt water. AmQuel is the first to be a true one-step liquid ammonia and chloramine remover that is simple to use. AmQuel is completely unlike declorinators which claim to "remove" chloramines. These products only break the chlorine-ammonia bond of chloramines by simple dechlorination, leaving the ammonia in the water. The resulting ammonia must be removed by bacterial action which can take days or weeks or by adsorption on granular or powdered zeolites (clinoptilolites). In addition, AmQuel functions as well in salt water as it does in fresh water; whereas zeolites do not remove ammonia in salt water. For detailed information on AmQuel's chemical structure click here: KPD-58, AmQuel-How It Works

that is the segment
there is another segment that contradicts this


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

AmQuel reacts with free ammonia to form a different molecule (ionized ammonia form) that is harmless to fish but yet is still available to nitrifiers. If you are reading the site, you are taking the word "remove" too literally. The ammonia HAS to go somewhere... It doesn't just disappear without physically removing it (i.e. water change).

The quote I posted above states that ammonia is not released back in the water meaning the chemical reaction will not reverse itself to free up the toxic ammonia. Hope that makes sense.

BTW, Prime, Ammo-Lock, and AmQuel all work in the same way except through different chemicals.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

The hydroxymethane- end of the molecule reacts with ammonia to form a non-toxic, stable water-soluble substance which is acted upon by the bacteria in biological filtration.

This reaction effectively removes the toxic ammonia from solution

so its the bacteria that removes the now non toxic ammonia, yeah i see it now its just the bit when they where talking about the chlorine stuff, i heard that letting water stand for a day or so removes chlorine?

I APOLAGIZE for hi jacking the thread and being a pain in the arse.lol


----------



## EJR1976 (Dec 24, 2003)

woo! what a good thread this has become! its great yea i'm using Amquel+ just to clarify...so how will i know when the tank has completed the cycle though??when the nitrite levels rises it usually does the day after i have treated the water it will go back to like .50 . is this just a way to protect the fishes thru the cycle process??and when the cycles finished will the nitrites just remain at 0?


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

when ammonia & nitraiate are 0 and you have traces of nitrAte in the tank water, that is when your tank is cycled.


----------

